# Craftsman 1350 305cc 20M114-1358-E1 oil question



## harley7316 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi was wondering had this snow blower given to me going to change oil and have didn't come with manual. Briggs and Stratton says200000 series oil capacity is 26-28oz just download the sears manual say 18 oz oil just wondering why the difference?Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

harley7316 said:


> Briggs and Stratton says200000 series oil capacity is 26-28oz just download the sears manual say 18 oz oil


Always go by the dipstick, and not some arbitrary amount in a Sears manual. Measure what comes out and that will give you a starting point.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

And use only synthetic oil.


----------

